# Ways that you keep in touch with far away family



## R. Zimm (Mar 24, 2013)

Our two daughters live far away and now with 5 grandkids we try to Skype with them regularly. It works great but I was wondering what other means you folks use to stay connected with far flung family members.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 24, 2013)

Facebook is really the only way I keep in touch with my son in Georgia, and as he's studying for his Master's he doesn't have a whole lot of time.  We don't really talk much on the phone, and it's easier for him with his schedule to reply by a comment rather than play hit-and-miss on the phone.


----------



## rkunsaw (Mar 25, 2013)

Telepgone mostly and just recently I got back on facebook. Most of my family is not on it though. My daughter, my brother my nieces, my grandkids,  and one of my wife's granddaughters are on there.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 25, 2013)

Telephone, cards and emails.


----------



## R. Zimm (Mar 25, 2013)

Well, the voice telephone will be around for quite some time I believe (although it's going to get ridiculously powerful soon). FB is getting too impersonal in some ways. Too many of my old friends constantly post religious and political stuff, some I agree with, some not. Because I love them and they are not being rude I do not want to UN-friend them, you know?


----------



## Pricklypear (Mar 25, 2013)

I have two sisters on the East Coast.  We email each other frequently.  I don't like Facebook.

Immediate family all live within two hours of each other.  We use email, telephone and occasionally snail mail.   My oldest and youngest live about an hour away.  They drop in occasionally just to get out of the city.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Mar 25, 2013)

Phone once a week for close relatives and friends...that's enough for us.  Don't do the facebook or twitter things.


----------



## pchinvegas (Mar 26, 2013)

The majority of my children and grandkids live on the East Coast. FB has been great, we share daily pics and comments and I feel connected to them always. I also reconnected with about 40 of my Jr. High and High School Classmates and on my last Ga visit met with 26 of them for lunch, it was great. Had not seen many of them since then 60's.
I still talk with family on the phone but FB is great for us.
The political crap can be hidden, removed or unfriended, not a problem


----------



## R. Zimm (Mar 27, 2013)

"The political crap can be hidden, removed"

Not all of it is crap, just the crap I disagree with!


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Apr 12, 2013)

I love Facebook ! It is about the first thing I do every morning, I check FB and email for new letters, or posts on FB . My daughter gave me an iPad, and I use it for about everything now, and the computer  is just for the occasional thing that I can't do with the iPad . It has both Skype and FaceTime on it, as well as iMessage , so we can chat on any of those applications. We do visit on the phone, but only one or twice a month, since we use FB so much. All of my family is on there, and it is just the easiest way to keep track of the whole family.
Except for mailing a package, I do not use snail mail anymore for anything.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 12, 2013)

Telephone, mostly.  My son travels the world and calls from interesting destinations.  Last time we spoke, though, he was happily at home taking some well-deserved time off.


----------



## hellomimi (May 11, 2020)

Mostly by WhatsApp and Hangouts. Close friends and family w/o a smartphone, I send money so they can buy one and DL the app.


----------



## Pinky (May 11, 2020)

Email and long-distance phone calls (free within Canada & U.S.)


----------



## hollydolly (May 11, 2020)

*Email...whatsApp.. face-time.... now Zoom*


----------



## Kaila (May 11, 2020)

This was a thread started in 2013, by someone who was a member back then.....
and it was discussed by the members who were here, then.

Except for the most recent 3 posts, that are written today, in May, 2020.

Just to be aware of that.


----------



## peppermint (May 11, 2020)

Lately we have been doing Zoom....I don't do face book....Every other person in my family do....I could care less....
My son face times me from his home....We are in a different state....My daughter also sends little bits what is going on
with the kids and any other thing she needs to tell me.....ON THE PHONE...… 
Trying to wait for June to go home.....
So, what's your problem....I have know idea what you are talking about....Just saying....  Kaila???


----------



## hollydolly (May 11, 2020)

Kaila said:


> This was a thread started in 2013, by someone who was a member back then.....
> and it was discussed by the members who were here, then.
> 
> Except for the most recent 3 posts, that are written today, in May, 2020.
> ...


 Well I think it's even more pertinent today during this Pandemic Lockdown...  .


----------



## treeguy64 (May 11, 2020)

*Zoom. *


----------



## peppermint (May 11, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Well I think it's even more pertinent today during this Pandemic Lockdown...  .


I guess I don't know what you guys are talking about....So I'll leave it at that...


----------



## hollydolly (May 11, 2020)

peppermint said:


> I guess I don't know what you guys are talking about....So I'll leave it at that...


 Nothing sinister, I was just pointing out that despite the fact this thread is 7 years old, the topic is very pertinent with families all being separated during lockdown, and depending on different formats to keep in touch with each other...


----------



## C'est Moi (May 11, 2020)

There has been a rash of old thread bumping lately, but most of the topics seem to gather some interest.


----------



## Kaila (May 12, 2020)

I only mentioned it, (that this thread was began several years ago)

so that new members, and other posters adding on to a very old thread,
(who might not realize it)

would not be expecting replies from the original posters  on the thread,
as many are no longer here, for various reasons.

I agree that the topic, as many are, is pertinent, now.


----------



## Kaila (May 12, 2020)

I don't have _any problem_, with anyone posting on this thread, of course.
I am sorry if any of you, had thought I did. 

I just thought my comment/info might actually help someone , who might _want_ to be aware of it.

Sorry if I was misunderstood, as being critical, when I am not.


----------

